# Chicken thighs



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

i didn’t plan on posting this tonight, it’s just a simple dinner of 
Chicken Thighs, sautéed broccoli rabe with garlic and olive oil, and 
thin sliced home fries, seasoned with salt/ pepper, garlic powder, 
paprika, and at the end I sprinkled the potatoes with dried onion flakes.😋

However, the chicken looked so good
that I took pics just in case it tasted good.😋and it was good.😋

Chicken Thighs seasoned with salt/pepper, garlic powder,
Paprika, and a light smear of unsalted butter…put in the bottom of
the air fryer for 15 minutes, @ 400°
Turned over for 10 more minutes….then turned over again, 
and I put Buffalo wing sauce that I made on top of the chicken 
and roasted It for 8 - 10 more minutes. It was so good.

Wing Sauce Recipe:
About 1/4 cup Louisiana hot sauce
3 Tablespoons unsalted butter
1 teaspoon honey
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce.
Heat it up for a couple of minutes in sauce pot
until blended and butter melts.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

No like button option so I'll just posted it. Just brought up a family size package of boneless and skinless thighs so this thread caught my eye. Thighs hadn't even been in the freezer long enough to get frozen so ready for tomorrow. $1.49 a pound so will be getting more.

"LIKE"
Bud
I see the like button finally showed up


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry, I can't help it, but since I don't eat thighs, it reminds me of Hillary jokes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Simple is sometimes best. Thighs are my favorite part of the chicken.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Wing Sauce Recipe:
> About 1/4 cup Louisiana hot sauce
> 3 Tablespoons unsalted butter
> 1 teaspoon honey
> ...


I need to try this. Do you consider is hot or spicy?

What most places would sell as a medium?


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yum!!

Thighs on the grill is our go-to "simple" meal. I've been experimenting with throwing some potato wedges on with them, but haven't got that dialed in yet. The thighs are great grilled plain, or I'll sprinkle a store-bought rub on them. Hard to make a better meal in just 15 minutes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> I need to try this. Do you consider is hot or spicy?
> 
> What most places would sell as a medium?


They were just slightly spicy…I would consider it medium…I shared my thigh with my pooch…she didn’t find it hot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> They were just slightly spicy…I would consider it medium…I shared my thigh with my pooch…she didn’t find it hot.


I wanted to use Franks or Chrystal’s hot sauce they are both not too hot, I just bought
Chrystal, but I was too high on the shelf for me to reach, so, I used Louisiana’s. 🙄


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I just bought Chrystal, but I was too high so, I used Louisiana’s." 🙄


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I wanted to use Franks or Chrystal’s hot sauce they are both not too hot, I just bought
> Chrystal, but I was too high on the shelf for me to reach, so, I used Louisiana’s. 🙄


That is why I asked. I usually make it with Franks but have several bottles of the other wasting space in the pantry.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I wanted to use Franks or Chrystal’s hot sauce they are both not too hot, I just bought
> Chrystal, *but I was too high on the shelf for me to reach, so, I used Louisiana’s. 🙄*


Pecking Order
_ hierarchy of status seen among members of a group of people or animals, originally as observed among hens._

So we can see there is a pecking order between sales and the grocer manager hens . 😁


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> That is why I asked. I usually make it with Franks but have several bottles of the other wasting space in the pantry.


I love Franks and prefer it over Louisiana…there is also another that I like very much Valentina regular hot sauce, but, hard to find.

keep in mind the melted butter and the honey toned down the hotness, thus, it wasn’t overly hot.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I love Franks and prefer it over Louisiana…there is also another that I like very much Valentina regular hot sauce, but, hard to find.
> 
> keep in mind the melted butter and the honey toned down the hotness, thus, it wasn’t overly hot.


I just ordered 1/2 gallon each Frank's Original and Cholula from Amazon. I can get Valentina at my grocery store in the 8/12 oz bottles and in 1 liter bottles. Since the lids on Valentina don't lean themselves to refilling easily I bought 2-1 liter bottles. I pour the Cholula from it's plastic jug into empty Louisiana Red Hot bottles. 
Tip when the dripper caps on hot sauce bottles break/crack you can get just the caps from an Amazon seller.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I love Franks and prefer it over Louisiana…there is also another that I like very much Valentina regular hot sauce, but, hard to find.
> 
> keep in mind the melted butter and the honey toned down the hotness, thus, it wasn’t overly hot.


We are about to find out tonight using Kroger brand hot sauce.

I'm either going to praise or flame you tomorrow.

Have you ever made your own hot sauce? It looks like a simple process.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> We are about to find out tonight using Kroger brand hot sauce.
> 
> I'm either going to praise or flame you tomorrow.
> 
> Have you ever made your own hot sauce? It looks like a simple process.


No, I never did make my own sauce. Hope you have success with your thighs.😋


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Very good Hot Thighs. Somehow that just sounds wrong.

Followed the recipe with 3 minor exceptions. I put the garlic powder (1/4 tsp) and paprika (1/2 tsp) in the sauce. I used spray canola oil instead of butter to coat the thighs. Primary reason I made the changes the holes in the spice containers are too large to coat lightly and I butter spreading challenged. 

As I think the Nijia air fryer has hot spots and I was cooking 6 'cause that is what I had in the freezer, I rotated the tray 180 degrees at the halfway point of the first 2 cycles. The cooking time was spot on, verified with a digital thermometer.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Soo glad that they were good…not too hot right? 
I think the butter and honey tones down the hot! 
You followed my cooking time? No pics?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> butter and honey


I have found that if you eat too hot a pepper the one thing that will dispel the heat is drinking milk or butter if on the lips.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Soo glad that they were good…not too hot right?
> I think the butter and honey tones down the hot!
> You followed my cooking time? No pics?


Hadn't eaten since breakfast so no pics unless you want one of my belly. Refer to you images above. They looked the same.

Your times, 15, 10, 10 but divided the first two cycles in half to rotate the tray.

Wasn't hot at all. About like Hooter's medium.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Hadn't eaten since breakfast so no pics unless you want one of my belly. Refer to you images above. They looked the same.
> 
> Your times, 15, 10, 10 but divided the first two cycles in half to rotate the tray.
> 
> Wasn't hot at all. About like Hooter's medium.


Good…glad it worked out for you…I have to try cut up chicken, I mean cut into party pieces…If you want it hotter, you could always put in a couple of dashes of cayenne pepper. 
But, I like it how it was, just the right amount of hot. 👍


----------

